# Does Tivo still make the Stream?



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

It looks like the stream is only selling through their "Outlet" web site, and Amazon only has used ones. Does Tivo still produce this product or has it been discontinued to try and sell more Bolts?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

At least when I checked just now, TiVo was selling the Stream in its "regular" online store. TiVo Stream | Get content on mobiles and tablets


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ocresident said:


> It looks like the stream is only selling through their "Outlet" web site, and Amazon only has used ones. Does Tivo still produce this product or has it been discontinued to try and sell more Bolts?


I don't see the TiVo Stream being discontinued anytime I the near future. The Roamio OTA, Roamio basic and thousands of Premiere's are still served by the Stream. Many of us will never switch to the Bolt for various reasons. Myself I recently took advantage of the White out sale getting a Roamio OTA which I immediately upgraded with a 3TB drive. As soon as I transfer content previously recorded with cable card the show way of playing it and recording it to dvd I'll be selling one of my Premieres.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I've looked over the last few months, and I see no mention of the Stream anywhere on the TiVo site. Is the Stream gone?


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

hefe said:


> I've looked over the last few months, and I see no mention of the Stream anywhere on the TiVo site. Is the Stream gone?


It's looking that way. I looked all over TIVO's web page and couldn't find it. So they're doing a pretty good job of hiding it. I did a search on their site. Then I went to Amazon and it's only available from a 3rd party. Only 1 and it's over prices at $180. Considering TIVO doesn't seem to give a crap about it working under Windows 10 and decided to just pull it, that's pretty lame of them. It at least still works streaming to my iPad 3. I don't know about newer iPads?!?!

It looks like TIVO has killed it to me.


----------



## mroy5150 (May 30, 2017)

I couldn't find one anywhere so I bought a used on on eBay for $70 delivered. I have a Roamio OTA so I don't have any other option. I got it last week and set it up in about an hour. It works great. There are plenty available on eBay so i would suggest buying one there. I figured at least if it didn't satisfy my needs at least I was only out $70.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

The only problem is the stream works like CRAP these days on my Windows 10 computer. So bad I ended up getting a SlingBox, which by the way has it's own issues, Half the time I can't get it running, and when it does work, I get annoying commercials. My Stream works just fine on my iPad, but a lot of good that does me. Tivo these days don't seem to care. Their solution to the problem, stop selling the Stream. Even though they're pushing more Roamio OTA boxes.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Slingbox Embedded has no commercials
Slingbox Player


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Slingbox Embedded has no commercials
> Slingbox Player


I've heard of this in the past. It doesn't work with my SlingBox M2. Out of luck. I wish I could use that.


----------

